# Joshua's Avatar



## Herald (May 21, 2007)

I must say that I am shocked! Our dear brother and moderator has become a Joel Osteen fan. What is next? Is Rich going to enroll in Benny Hinn's miracle school? Is Bob Vigneault going to write a best selling book titled, "The Reformed Prayer of Jabez"? I mean what is it coming to???

*sigh*

Well, if you'll excuse me I have a 5 gallon bucket of water from New Jerseys Passaic River that I need to bottle and list on Ebay. Did you know it grows hair?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 21, 2007)

I'm wondering if Josh did that or if it was the work of our rogue warrior from the Land of the Rising Sun.


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2007)

> I'm wondering if Josh did that or if it was the work of our rogue warrior from the Land of the Rising Sun.



 Naaah. I can't believe our "rogue" would do anything like that.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 21, 2007)

The question is, who will be next....


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)

I'm not sure whether to laugh or to curl into a fetal ball and cry. 

That avatar scares me. Make it go away.


----------



## Poimen (May 21, 2007)

> Is Bob Vigneault going to write a best selling book titled, "The Reformed Prayer of Jabez"? I mean what is it coming to???



Actually I would like to see that!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 21, 2007)

"Jabez covenantally called on the God of the Covenant, saying, 'Oh that Thou would covenantally bless me indeed, and enlarge my covenantal coast [territory], and that Thine covenant hand might be covenantally with me, and that Thou would covenantally keep me from evil, that it may not grieve me!' And God covenantally granted him that which he requested."


Done! Given a large enough font and JI Packer's foreword this should take up 32 pages and sell for 12.95. You guys got it for free. Love ya.




Poimen said:


> Actually I would like to see that!


----------



## Theoretical (May 21, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> "Jabez covenantally called on the God of the Covenant, saying, 'Oh that Thou would covenantally bless me indeed, and enlarge my covenantal coast [territory], and that Thine covenant hand might be covenantally with me, and that Thou would covenantally keep me from evil, that it may not grieve me!' And God covenantally granted him that which he requested."
> 
> 
> Done! Given a large enough font and JI Packer's foreword this should take up 32 pages and sell for 12.95. You guys got it for free. Love ya.




I especially like the nice touch of a J.I. Packer foreword.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 21, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I especially like the nice touch of a J.I. Packer foreword.



I don't understand, is there another kind of foreword? I've never seen it.


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2007)

*Josh did it again!*

Now he has a new avatar of Joel Osteen. This time Joel is either praying or hoping that his horse will win.


----------

